# Computer can't wake up from sleep mode



## Loading (May 19, 2010)

This used to never happen, then it happened rarely, and now it's happening at least twice a day. When I leave my computer (a vista, I wasn't sure where to put this) alone for to long, it often goes into sleep mode, or something like it, and won't wake up. The monitor light will blink blue as it does when it's asleep, or sometimes not be there at all and refuse to be turned on. Needless to say, the computer does not respond to any commands (that I know of) in this state and I have to wait for it to wake up randomly. This also often happens when I boot up the computer-the screen stays black throughout the startup process, and finally comes on around twenty minutes after starting the computer up.

What's going on? The tower appears to be working just fine but there's nothing on the screen. The whole thing has become very capricious.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Loading


It rather sounds like your computer is going into hibernation, rather than just standby or a sleep state. At those times when it won't wake to mouse or keyboard actions, try pushing the physical power button on your desktop's case once (just a quick, brief push should do --- don't hold it down long). If the system is in hibernation, it should then produce your desktop as it was when it went into hibernation [although you first might have to enter your password, if you have it set to prompt for a password on resumption from a standby, sleep, or hibernation state].

You can change your power-savings plan by using the Power applet in the Control Panel. A quick way to get there is simply to type *powercfg.cpl* into the Vista Search Box that is at the bottom of the Vista Start Menu - and then press your Enter key. Lots of choices there for you on how you want your system to behave for power-saving modes.

Here's a fairly decent troubleshooter for standby/sleep/hibernation problems --- Troubleshooting Microsoft Windows Vista Sleep and Hibernate

The twenty minute lag before showing a screen is downright scary. You shouldn't have to wait much more than perhaps 90 seconds on a reasonably tuned system (though Vista has been known to take as long as three minutes on system that have less than 2gb of system memory, and have a larger than average number of processes running at startup). 

If you want to give your PC a thorough once-over & tuneup:
To ensure that your main system hardware is fine - run diagnostics on the hard drive & memory. Check in Event Viewer and view the "Administrative Events" log -- concentrating on the Errors (Control Panel - Administrative Tools - Event Viewer) . Run full system antivirus scans with the setting set to as thorough as possible. Check what is running at system startup - have a look at System Information's Software Environment "Startup" section (in Accessories/System Tools on the Start Menu).

As far as system settings go, if the PC was running perfectly well, and going into sleep fine, as recently as a month or so ago, you can consider trying using System Restore - use a restore point from before the trouble started. Try to run a good antivirus scan before you try this, though: because viruses can infect restore points, too.

Best of luck! Feel free to ask for more help
. . . Gary


----------



## Loading (May 19, 2010)

Okay, I just booted it up and now, after the usual long wait, the colors are messed up. It's all blue and orange and pink now.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi again


Looks like you should start your troubleshooting. Refer to some of the procedures I mentioned in my first reply.

Wrong colors on the monitor could simply mean you've booted into Safe Mode due to an error, or that your video drivers have a problem. Reinstalling your video drivers might help the display issue. But even so - I still think you should give your system a thorough troubleshooting:

1) Event Viewer logs (especially errors listed in Administrative Events)
2) Antivirus/Antimalware scans (scan at the highest levels of thoroughness that your scanners allow. A good second-look on-demand-only scanner is the free version of Malwarebytes AntiMalware - the free version is demand-only, and should not conflict with your real-time antivirus --- Malwarebytes Anti-Malware - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com
3) Diagnostics - hard drive (use "extended" tests, not just "quick test") Diagnostics from the hard drive's manufacturer are the best choice - and are free downloads, usually.
4) Diagnostics - memory (MemTest86+ is a good choice --- Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool ---)
5) Replace missing or corrupt system files - as an administrator, from a Safe Mode command prompt, type *sfc/scannow* and let the process check the system files for corruption.
6) If you have restore points that are free of malware infection, consider trying System Restore.
7) Consider backing up your data & using your vendor's Recovery/Restore procedure - then following up with updates.

Best of luck
. . . Gary


----------

